
Is Tech Too Easy to Use? - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/12/technology/tech-friction-frictionless.html
======
UI_at_80x24
Yes.

But if it wasn't, there wouldn't be the tremendous amount of usage that we see
today and the "top tech" would still be C64/386 levels of
performance/accessibility.

I really dislike Microsoft for what they have done to the computer world, but
I also recognize that we wouldn't be where we are if not for them and others
like them.

